
A Twitter account shows useless leds: Why there is a LED there? - fka
https://twitter.com/whythereisaled
======
skibz
I guess it's up for debate whether some of these are truly "useless".

Surely, these LEDs are there to indicate that an electric current is reaching
its circuit?

~~~
whythereisaled
I totally agree with you about this subject is truly open for debate.

Most of us -especially who can access and afford these kind of devices (tv,
STB, wireless mouse receivers etc.) lives in an environment which have
constant and reliable electric infrastructure.

So having electric is new normal especially in wired devices and it should not
be reported to the users. Stand-by led's are just electric consuming lights
for me.

I will post some other examples in future like status leds. For example my
router got 8 leds for internet, wlan, voip, power, etc. I really wonder that
why there is a always on green light for my internet connection instead of a
red problem led only blink when there is a connection problem.

I am not a professional in product design but just a regular guy who
distributed by useless leds :)

